# يارب انا ضعيف



## mera22 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ياربي انا ضعيف +++ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

+++ ياربي انا ضعيف +++

يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة ولا استطيع ان احمل الصليب 
بمفردي , ولكن انت هو الحب وانت المملوء حنانآ وشفقة ,
فها انا ألجا اليك لتسند ضعفي وتحمل معي الصيب .
لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .
مثل المريض الذي يخضع للجراح ليستأصل كل ما هو خطر في جسده
اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك وعن ملكوتك وعن 
الوجود الدائم معك هنا وفي الملكوت
+++ امـــيـــن ++​*


----------



## روما98 (30 أغسطس 2009)

صلاه حلوه اوووووى

ميرسى ليكى


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2009)

> *فها انا ألجا اليك لتسند ضعفي وتحمل معي الصيب .
> لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
> يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
> امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .*​


*
امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة حميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 
ميرررررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*[q-bible] *
* انَا مَعَكَ وَاحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ *
*[/q-bible]*

مااعظمك يارب ​


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2009)

امين 
ربنا يصعدها امام وجه كرائحة البخور العطرة 
شكرا ميرا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

امين

جميل  يا ميرا

شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mera22 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي كتير ع مروركم الرب معكم​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 سبتمبر 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 

تحيتي​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

_ آمين

آمين

آمين


شكرا​_


----------



## mera22 (17 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*



اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**آمين يا رب...*
*ميرسي اختي الصلاة كتير حلوة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

